# Fisch gestorben! Was hatte er?



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2006)

Hallo erfahrene Teichgemeinde!

Bin ja, wie in einem anderen Thread (in dem ich auch noch auf rege Zuschriften hoffe   ) bereits erwähnt, neu in der Materie.

Heute hatte ich meinen ersten Verlust zu vermelden.  :cry:  Ein __ Goldfisch benahm sich schon seit ca. 2 Tagen merkwürdig. Er sonderte sich von der Gruppe ab, bewegte sich in der Regel nicht viel, konnte aber noch die ganze Zeit zügig abhauen, wenn ich mich ihm nähern wollte.

Heute wollte er auch vor meinem Kescher nicht mehr flüchten. So konnte ich ihn ziemlich einfach fangen und mir näher anschauen. 

Da erschrack ich doch ziemlich. Er sah irgendwie "angefressen" aus. Und das meine ich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes und nicht auf seine Laune bezogen.

Ich habe nachfolgend mal zwei Bilder gemacht, bei denen er noch lebte. Keine Sorge, ich habe die Kamera direkt bereit gehabt, bevor ich ihn zum fotografieren raus holte. Er mußte also nicht länger als zwei Sekunden pro Foto im Trockenen bleiben.

Auf der einen Seite sieht man die Spuren nicht so gut auf dem Foto. Dort waren aber auch kleine Stellen, wo Schuppen fehlten. Auf der anderen Seite sieht man das aber relativ deutlich. Auch wenn es in Realität meines Erachtens noch schlimmer aussah als auf dem Bild.

Was hatte er?   Sind das wirklich Bissspuren? Aber wovon? Oder von wem bzw. was? Die anderen Goldfische (alle so ziemlich in seiner Größe) tun keiner Fliege was zu Leide. Und das meine ich ebenfalls im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Denn wenn mal eine kleine Fliege oder Mücke auf der Oberfläche schwimmt, rühren diese die nicht an. Ebenso die drei (im Vergleich zu den Goldfischen winzigen) __ Stichlinge. Ich weiß zwar, dass diese wohl Räuber sind, aber die haben sich ebenfalls bisher noch nicht an eine Mücke ode Fliege gewagt. Und ich habe den Teich (zum Bedauern meiner Frau) schon sehr lange beobachtet. Und die sind auch schon mehrmals an kleinen Insekten die abgestürzt sind vorbei geschwommen.

Im Gegenteil, ich konnte mehrfach beobachten, wie die Stichlinge vor den Goldfischen fliehen mußten, weil die Goldfische sie verjagt haben. 

Ich wollte bei Euch Profis aber trotzdem mal nachfragen. Es könnte ja sein, dass es sich doch um einen __ Parasiten oder einen Pilz handelt. Ich kenne mich damit ja nun nicht aus. ich lese zwar hier im Forum hin und wieder von sowas, habe aber noch nicht gesehen wie das bei nem Fisch aussieht.

Bitte helft mir. Will nicht, dass noch mehr Fische daran kaputt gehen (was auch immer es ist bzw. war).

Ich hatte den Fisch übrigens direkt nach dem ich die Wunden (so nenne ich die Stellen jetzt einfach mal) entdeckte in einem Eimer getrennt von den anderen gehalten. In diesem ist er dann aber ca. ne halbe Stunde später eingegangen.

Also wie gesagt, ich hoffe auf möglichst viele Antworten. Vielen Dank schon mal an dieser Stelle für Eure Hilfe!!!!

Grüße


Neuling

PS: Die anderen Fische sind übrigens putzmunter. Schwimmen wie eh und je im Schwarm durchs Becken und benehmen sich absolut unauffällig.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2006)

hey das sieht ja nicht so schön aus... der arme...

kann gut sein das der angebissen wurde wenn er sich anders verhält, kränklich wikt oder zu schwach ist kann es passieren das der schwarm den "ledierten" abweisst und ver treibt. da kann es zu raufereien kommen.

anderseits kann es sein das der fisch sich an steinen gerieben hat und dadurch schuppen verloren hat. und such wund gescheuert hat. das machen die wenn es ihnen nicht gut geht. sich scheuern.

die __ stichlinge sind raub tiere und könnten eventuell den sich nicht mehr werenden fisch angebissen haben.... soll vorkommen..


wichtig ist jetzt das du die ursache rausfindest warum der sich absondert und krank wurde.. 


überprüfe mal die wasser werte und stell sie ins netz.
wichtig ist das kein nitirt drin ist. aber auch der andere kram nitrat, pH, gH, kH, po4,O2 und so weiter.
schau mal nach stressfaktoren.
sind genügend pflanzen da?
wie oft fütterst du?
nach welcher zeitdauer kamen die fische ins becken, wie lange ist der teich eingelaufen.


beobachte jetzt die andern und messe mal soweit du kannst.
fütter nicht zuviel in der krankheitsphase um nicht zuviel ballaststoffe ins wasser zu bringen.

mfg und viel glück


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2006)

Hallo,

ein anfressen durch andere Fische würde ich ausschließen.
Schau mal hier unter * defekter Link entfernt * und dann bei Erythrodermatitis.
Könnte passen, oder?
Zitat:
"Die Erkrankung kann u.a. bei schlechten Haltungsbedingungen auftreten, läßt sich zwar eindämmen, tritt aber gewöhnlich bei der nächsten Schwächung der Fische wieder auf. Die Krankheit ist bakteriell bedingt und unterscheidet sich von der Kolumnaris-Krankheit durch glattrandige, tiefrote Geschwüre, die weiss umrandet sind. Zu erkennen sind Geschwüre und Löcher auf dem Körper der Fische. Eine Verfütterung von Antibiotika und Sulfonamiden sind wirksam."

Bitte keine Antibiotika direkt in den Teich geben, sondern befallene Fische seperat halten und behandeln, sonst sind die im gesamten Teich vorhandenen nützlichen Bakterien mit k.o.!

Hier kannst Du auch noch was dazu lesen!
Oder füttere Google mal mit dem lateinischen Namen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2006)

Hallo big kahoona,

zunächst vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Ich versuche mal einige Fragen zu beantworten:

Bezüglich der Wasserwerte hat sich mein Schwager der Sache am Samstag angenommen. Dieser ist Chemielaborant und Aquariumbesitzer und sagte, dass die Werte alle okay sind (habe die aber nicht, weil ich zum Zeitpunkt der Messung nicht da war). Er misst immer in regelmäßigen Abständen die Werte.

Steßfaktoren würde ich jetzt keine erkennen. Im Gegenteil, die haben sehr vielen Versteckmöglichkeiten und nutzen diese kaum noch, wenn man am Beckenrand steht. Die schwimmen lieber fröhlich und neugierig ihre Runden und durchsuchen alle Spielplätze, die wir so eingebaut haben. Nur wenn mal meine Tochter (4 Jahre) mit zum Becken kommt und sich zu hektisch bewegt hat, dann hauen die ab und verstecken sich. Das kommt aber so gut wie garnicht vor, weil die Fische inzwischen nicht mehr so interessant für sie sind und sie lieber auf ihrem Spielturm spielt oder rutscht   .

Ich füttere die Fische (wie in diverser Literatur nachgelesen) einmal am Tag. Und das auch nicht besonders viel, da es ja zum einen noch nicht so warm ist und die Fische zum anderen ja auch noch nicht so groß sind. Sie nehmen das Futter munter von der Oberfläche, frei schwebend oder (wenn mal was bis dahin durchdringt) vom Boden suchend auf. Angeblich gründeln Goldfische aber ja auch so mal ganz gerne rum. Es bleibt wirklich nur noch eine minimale Menge auf der Oberfläche übrig (ein paar einzelne Flocken) wenn die fertig gefressen haben und sich nicht mehr so für das Futter interessieren.


Hallo Nette,

auch Dir möchte ich für Deine Zuschrift danken. Wie ein Geschwür sah es eigentlich nicht aus. Die Wunde war nicht ganz so rot und auch nicht weiß umrandet (hatte den Kontrast bei den Bilder vor dem Einstellen verstärkt, damit man mehr darauf sieht). Es ist auch nicht so punktuell wie bei den Bildern die ich beim googlen gerade gefunden habe. Sondern eher eine Wunde mit unterschiedlicher Tiefe. Daher sah es für mich eher so angeknabbert aus.

Werde mich aber trotzdem auch in dieses Thema noch mal einlesen.

Freue mich auf weitere Beiträge (Zustimmungen, Ablehnungen und Einwürfe jeglicher Art... Es kann alles nur weiter helfen).

MFG


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2006)

hallo,

auch ich tippe auf eine bakterielle sache begründet aus langem winter, schlechtem wasser und schwäche des fisches.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Jürgen,

das Wasser ist aber frisch. Das haben wir Anfang des Jahres erst gewechselt.

Den anderen Fischen geht es übrigens nach wie vor bestens. Keiner sondert sich ab und keiner zeigt irgendeine auffällige Verhaltensweise.

Hmmm... werde das mal weiter beobachten (was ich ja sowieso jeden Tag mache).

MFG @all


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2006)

hallo nochmal...
ich würd auch nicht auf ein geschwür tippen sieht ja aus als würden da schuppen fehlen... und es kommt schon vor das einige fische anbeissen...
neuling schrieb in einem text da seien __ stichlinge drin und die sind __ raubfische so klein und unscheinbar die auch sind.
kann aber auch durch reiben an steinen kommen.
bakterielle infektion kann sehrwahrscheinlich sein... grade wenn der filter noch nicht richtig eingelaufen ist und die fische können auch vom händler was eingetragen haben.
behalte die anderen mal gut im auge und greif nicht sofort zu medikamenten, ist nicht der beste weg.
wasserwerte wären doch mal interessant.....
wasser muss nicht unbedingt gut sein auch wenn es frisch ist.
das kann auch miese werte einbringen.
wenn dein schwager laborant ist lass ihn mal das wasser richtig untersuchen. oder lass es mal beim fachhändler machen, die untersuchen auch auf die werte, aber glaub den nicht alles die sind auch verkäufer.
stress musss nicht für dich ersichlich sein, es kann von lauten pumpen kommen, von wechselden strömungen und auch durch das einsetzten, durch einige sachen die erst garnicht erkennbar sind.
viel glück ansonsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2006)

Hallo big kahoona,

ja... ich habe mit meinem Schwager auch schon ausgemacht, dass er eine größere Menge Wasser mit ins Labor nimmt. Da wird er alles mal auf Herz und Nieren überprüfen. Kann ja nie schaden. Ich hoffe er denkt daran mir die Werte mal alle aufzuschreiben.

Ich beobachte auf jeden Fall die anderen Fische weiterhin. Bisher war der Fisch eine Ausnahme (*toitoitoiundklopfaufholz*).

Von Medikamenten und Chemie rät mir mein Schwager auch immer ab. Auch wenn es auf natürlicher Basis ist (wollen die einem ja im Handel immer andrehen). Er sagt: Chemie ist und bleibt Chemie, ob natürlich oder künstlich. Solange nichts wirklich gravierendes vorliegt, sollte ich das vermeiden.

Na... ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass der eine Fisch eine Ausnahme bleibt. Die anderen sehen ja, wie schon erwähnt, alle höchst zufrieden und quicklebendig aus.

MFG

PS: Es war übrigens in der Tat so, dass da die Schuppen fehlten. Ob er sich die abgeschubbert hat, oder wo die sonst hin sind? Keine Ahnung...


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2006)

alles klar ... dann augen auf und halt uns auf dem laufenden. aber lass uns mal deine werte wissen wenn du sie von deinem "fast" schwager hast.wäre mal ganz interessant zu wissen was nun da los ist. 
kann allerdings auch sein das es einfach nur eingeschleppte krankheiten und bakterien waren.
du kannst es wohl als  anfangs syndrom und auch leider  als verlust verzeichnen.

ansonsten viel glück wie gesagt ... halt uns auf dem laufenden.

gruss


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2006)

hey neuling wenn du magst kann ich ja nächste woche eine probe mitnehmen.
sehen uns 

grüsse noah und lea von mir


               :gut:  :sport:  :sport:  :sport:  :meeting: 


gruss big kahoona


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2006)

Hallo big kahoona ,

klar... kannst gerne auch mal ne Probe mitnehmen. Kann ja garnicht oft genug gemessen werden. Außerdem weiß ich auch nicht, ob mein (Fast-)Schwager da alles richtig macht   

Grüße an Denise.

Bis denne 


Neuling


----------

